# CO2 users, a word of warning



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

If you use CO2 of any kind, you may be setting yourself up for
a bed bug infestation if you live in an infested building or bring
some home from somewhere already infested.

It happened to me. 
Bed bugs are attracted by one thing; CO2, carbon dioxide.
They eat one thing; blood.
Your blood, your kids blood, your pet's blood; blood from 
_any_ warm blooded animal.
They are are nocturnal, the size of this smilie ---> 
You probably will never see them until you are covered in bites.
You can read the saga in my Journal *10g in the Fish Village.*
There are resource links at the bottom of the post.
This brick to the head is for me. :brick:


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

In that case I shall just have to release my Black Widow to run loose around my apartment...she'd feast! Heh, while its true they are attracted to C02, just by bringing home a c02 tank does not mean you're bringing home bed bugs. I've had c02 setups (DIY for a long time, then recently pressurized) for years, and have yet to ever see a bug infestation. But still, its a thing to think about that I would not have normally.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

giypsy said:


> They are are nocturnal, the size of this smilie --->


I have a big monitor, so now I'm concerned that thumbnail sized things are going to eat me up while I sleep. Don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

I was remiss in not pointing out there _may_ be a pheromone 
component involved in the attraction of bed bugs in addition to 
CO2. Iit is one question the science guys are trying to answer. 
The research on bed bug & human interaction all but disappeared 
for almost sixty years due the use of DDT all but eradicated them in 
Europe and North America.

My purpose in posting and telling the sorry tale is to be of
service to this community who has been so generous with
time, research and advise. For those who have been juicing
their tanks with CO2 with satisfying results, I'm glad for you.
However, knowledge is power. I live in a small city, in a small apartment
building. Had I known juicing my tanks had the potential 
to cost me so much, I might have chosen not to.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

I never heard that CO2 was attracting bad bogs?? I train military and police K9. 
Not log ago I run in to a guy that trains dogs to sniff out bedbugs and had him come over to my home to check out if I have any bugs.
The dog was lost B/C I have 3 German Shepherds in the house. But he did tell me to stay away from hotel rooms that are smoking rooms, that is the first place to he looks for bedbugs. I think you aquarium co2 is contend mostly in you co2 tank and hopefully in you aquarium water


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

I envy you your job. I have wanted to train
dogs for several years. 

My rig was DIY; they are notorious for leaking 
at the cap because the silicone seal breaks down from use.
I just bought brine shrimp hatchery caps two months ago
to make sure my CO2 was getting into my tanks and not the
air. I eliminated the leak, too late. It was a beautiful thing
until I started getting bit.

The first thing the bug guys said was to move the couch
away from the tanks, despite the fact the CO2 rig is gone.
I think your bug guy based on his experience, might be on
to something regarding smoking rooms in hotels.

For the same reason, the DIY CO2 rig is not the sole cause, 
it added to the problem and made my place
more attractive in a previously infested building.
Knowledge is power.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

If my wife knew that, the c02 tank would be in the trash collection. lol


----------



## aru (Feb 23, 2010)

BaltimoreGuy said:


> If my wife knew that, the c02 tank would be in the trash collection. lol


lol

It's true. Usually CO2 attracs blood bugs like mosquito, etc. but think: we exhale CO2. So I think, if we have no CO2 tank, no matter how it takes,bugs will come searching us if we have an infestation or that kind of bugs near us. Maybe if we have a significant leak of CO2 and a infestation surrounding our room or home, may can attrac bugs more than normal.

If we have a CO2 tank without any leak, and correct CO2 disolution, I think, CO2 won't go into the air. So at last, only CO2 from us will be there.


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely correct on both points. My DIY CO2 rig did leak at the cap. 
The seal of silicone is notorious for breaking down due to use. I bought 
brine shrimp hatchery caps 5,6 weeks ago to stop the leaks and maximize 
the water saturation. Me hanging out right in front of the tanks 
made a _rich_ target environment. 
So now I go low tech and pass along the information.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Once I have had my nearly full 5L CO2 tank all leaked right into my room due to regulator failure. I wonder how lucky I am not having bed bags yet...


----------



## aru (Feb 23, 2010)

a huge leak of CO2 in a close room is very dangerous because of CO2 displace O2 from air. More dangerous than bed bugs.


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Keeping in mind I live in a building that already had a problem; 
the bugs that found my apartment had been driven out of their
other habitat due to the bug guys treating some other apt.
My apt was attractive because the leaking cap on CO2 sent out
a signal that my apt might be a good place to set up shop.

So if you live in an apartment building, you may or may not know
if the building has problems. If you live in a house, you know your
house better than anyone else. 
For the research hounds; bed bugs have natural predators _BUT_
you do not want them in your home; many carry their own nasty
stings and all are difficult to get rid of. 
This is a job for the professional bug guys, also known as PCOs.

If the thought of freeloading roomies skeeves you, you can check
the hotel, resort or apartment building you have been to by 
going to the *BedBugRegistry.com*


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

'CO2 users' lol makes us sound like some sort of addict

...wait...oh crap we are! lol


btw, very good info giypsy!


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks S&KGray. And for the rest of you, especially the skeptics, 
I have a little vid that will back my claim and if you are anything like me, 
make you laugh your a$$ets off!

Without further adieu, here is a link to Jeff White of Britain reviewing 
a very familiar rig. I give you the low tech Bed Bug monitoring system . . .


----------

